# New custom boydz Enclosure



## Scleropages (Jul 17, 2011)

***THIS IS THE BEFORE SHOT!!!!!****
****DOWN THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE IS THE NEW CUSTOMZ TANK!!!!!!******

ETC (louse)



What they was in today:


A slightly boring 2 foot URS enclosure ( measures 2 foot X something x somefink )........:|

New pics to come in a min


----------



## Erebos (Jul 17, 2011)

That looks good what do you do for water.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicely done Sclero.

The steel black powder-coated shelving looks familiar .


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 17, 2011)

br3nton said:


> That looks good



That's the before shot. I have been waiting for them to get bigger so I could upgrade their tank 
This is "them" , They are kinda cool dragons to keep


----------



## MathewB (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice enclosure, please spell 'come correctly next time,


----------



## Erebos (Jul 17, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Nice enclosure, please spell 'come correctly next time,


 
Dose it annoy you that much as there was a spelling error who cares I got the gist.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 17, 2011)

br3nton said:


> That looks good what do you do for water.



I have a water dish in there but spray water them each day as well.



MathewB said:


> Nice enclosure, please spell 'come correctly next time,



Just for you <3


----------



## Erebos (Jul 17, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> That's the before shot. I have been waiting for them to get bigger so I could upgrade their tank
> This is "them" , They are kinda cool dragons to keep
> 
> View attachment 209844
> View attachment 209845


 
You Boyds look cool how old are they? And who did you get them of?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 17, 2011)

Okes New Enclosure , I wont bother with the size because it was custom made, but around 2.5 foot X 2 foot X just over 3 foot high









br3nton said:


> You Boyds look cool how old are they? And who did you get them of?



They where born around the start of the year I think , Swapped some Central beardies for them off a friend in Brissy, I am sure she will have more hatchys soon , PM if you want more info

Okes new thingy pics.....
I found a stand thingy for it :




I had some old scraps of Background lying around so added that , oh and a cool dead tree I found out and about one week at a mates place




Added some fake plastic ferns N stuff:








And done!
(took about 20 mins , lol)








What they are in now:




I think it looks heaps better!!!!


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 17, 2011)

looks good mate. whats the dimensions on it. 
Are you just using 2 lights up the top for a bit of heat in the top half and just for light also.
How old are your boyds? I would love to get a one or a pair in the future


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 17, 2011)

And they like it ( well boyds just sit there but I am sure they are happy-er!! )


----------



## Sarah (Jul 17, 2011)

i bet they love their new much larger enclosure it looks really good too.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 17, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> looks good mate. whats the dimensions on it.
> Are you just using 2 lights up the top for a bit of heat in the top half and just for light also.
> How old are your boyds? I would love to get a one or a pair in the future



Size and age of them is above. No heat just UVB my house is warm enough for them.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice pic of them


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 17, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Size and age of them is above. No heat just UVB my house is warm enough for them.



very cool!!!
What sort of uvb do they need? 10% or 5%?
Will that cage be big enough do you think for an adult pair?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 17, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> very cool!!!
> What sort of uvb do they need? 10% or 5%?
> Will that cage be big enough do you think for an adult pair?



I don't bother with 5% when you test alot of bulbs they seem to have less output than what they say , besides the mesh and distance from the bulb will reduce the UVB as well.

I plan on moving them to a bigger enclosure when they are older , something around 6 foot long X 4 foot high X 3 foot wide and maybe get another two or so to bring the number up to four - alto I might just stick with the two , depends if they turn out to be two males or not..


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 17, 2011)

*jaw drops* damn you should be proud of yourself, it looks amazing!!!!!
Come decorate at my place next? lol


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 17, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> *jaw drops* damn you should be proud of yourself, it looks amazing!!!!!
> Come decorate at my place next? lol



Sure.... Pay me in beer , lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 17, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Sure.... Pay me in beer , lol



If thats all it takes, Ill buy you all the beer you could possibly want and airfare and see ya nexy weekend hey? LOL!


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 17, 2011)

More pics


----------



## Smithers (Jul 17, 2011)

Saw some of these guys today, stunning lizard and something I'm considering seriously as I just got a 4x2x2that is in need of a rep or two. Thanks for posting nice setup and love the little trinkets you have in your pad


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 17, 2011)

yeah i have been wanting one of these for ages! Need to find the room for them though hehe.


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Sure.... Pay me in beer , lol



Beer, is that all it takes? What beer do you drink? 
You would have to come in summer though, way too cold here for you at the moment


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 18, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> Beer, is that all it takes? What beer do you drink?
> You would have to come in summer though, way too cold here for you at the moment



LOL , ok "beer" and time away from my 7 day a week job *dies*


----------



## paultheo (Jul 18, 2011)

I keep Boyds in a custom tank 5fth x3ftw x3ftd, it has been decorated, but more importantly it has a source of running water. From what i have seen first hand if there is no running water you run the risk of your beutiful little Boyds getting dehydrated, and you usally dont notice as the lizard appears to be drinking enough when you mist the tank.


----------



## Trench (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow that looks great 
Where do you get your plants from?
are the hanging things fake or real?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 18, 2011)

paultheo said:


> I keep Boyds in a custom tank 5fth x3ftw x3ftd, it has been decorated, but more importantly it has a source of running water. From what i have seen first hand if there is no running water you run the risk of your beutiful little Boyds getting dehydrated, and you usally dont notice as the lizard appears to be drinking enough when you mist the tank.


I have plans for a waterfall in their bigger tank then they are a few years older , for now spray-watering them each day seems to work fine.



Trench said:


> Wow that looks great
> Where do you get your plants from?
> are the hanging things fake or real?



Thanks,All the plants are fake , Exo-terror brand


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 18, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> That's the before shot. I have been waiting for them to get bigger so I could upgrade their tank
> This is "them" , They are kinda cool dragons to keep
> 
> View attachment 209844
> View attachment 209845



Cute little boof heads on them.
Good set up too.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 18, 2011)

paultheo said:


> I keep Boyds in a custom tank 5fth x3ftw x3ftd, it has been decorated, but more importantly it has a source of running water. From what i have seen first hand if there is no running water you run the risk of your beutiful little Boyds getting dehydrated, and you usally dont notice as the lizard appears to be drinking enough when you mist the tank.


 


Jungle_Freak said:


> Cute little boof heads on them.
> Good set up too.



Thats the before shot!!!!!! 0.o


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 18, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> LOL , ok "beer" and time away from my 7 day a week job *dies*




Isn't it more like an 8 day a week job, you're always busy doing something!
Maybe i should come for a visit and collect all the fancy decorating stuff and bring it home with me to make it easier


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 21, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> Isn't it more like an 8 day a week job, you're always busy doing something!
> Maybe i should come for a visit and collect all the fancy decorating stuff and bring it home with me to make it easier



haha Sure


----------

